# NYC / North NJ / South NY



## Waldorf (Jul 14, 2022)

If you need any information about the shelter system or benefits in NYC or what to expect and or even a warm meal, a shower, and a place to rest up and smoke up for a few days in Brooklyn HMU ! ! ! !


----------

